# 

## szczukot

Witam wszystkich.
Jakie jest Wasze zdanie na temat podpisywania umow z firma ochroniarska - podlaczenie domku do systemu monitoringu ?
Mam mocno mieszane uczucia, i szkuam plusow i minusow tego popularnego rozwiazania.
Mieszkam dobre kilka km od miasta, i w umowach 8 min na dojazd to normalne, a stawiam, ze dojada w 15 jakby co. Wiadomo, ze najlepsza ochrona to czujni sasiedzi, ale to tez roznie bywa. 
Zastanawaim sie czy warto wydawac te powiedzmy 50 zl/msc czy lepiej np wykupic ubezpieczenie za 500 zl/rok

Fantom

----------


## dendrytus

Jak masz ochronę, to włamanie trwa poniżej 2 min. Ja nie masz to trwa do bólu.

----------


## szczukot

A na podstawie jakich danych wlamywacz podejmie o tym decyzje ?? Skad wie, czy mam ochrone czy nie ? 

Fantopm

----------


## dendrytus

Nalepka na sygnalizatorze, płocie w oknie.

----------


## szczukot

I jakie to ma znaczenie ? NAlepke czy tabliczke to moge sobie nalepic (bo nawet mam rozne). 
Ale co dalej z umowa i rzeczywistoscia ?

Fantom

----------


## dendrytus

Jak masz taką tabliczkę, to ją sobie naklej. Skuteczność będzie podobna o ile nie będziesz się chwalił jaki to jesteś sprytny.
Firma ochroniarska poniesie jakiekolwiek konsekwencje dopiero w momencie gdyby przyjechali po czasie maksymalnym podanym w umowie. 
Z ubezpieczeniem też nie jest różowo. Pieniądze przyjmują chętnie. W przypadku włamania żądają różnych dziwnych rzeczy np. faktur za przeglądy okresowe i oświadczenia, że alarm jest sprawny od instalatora..

----------


## szczukot

Jak dla mnie to moge nawet nie zglaszac, ze mam alarm. Jakies tam  5-10% znizki czy cos w tym stylu to czasami mozna sobie darowac aby potem problemow nie miec.

Fantom

----------


## kulca

Podam Ci przykład: jestem na wyjeździe, dostaję info o alarmie z mojego systemu, stres, tysiąc myśli co się dzieje, na miejsce jedzie patrol, obchodzą dom, sprawdzają drzwi i okna czy nie mają śladu uszkodzenia, dostaję taką informację od nich i kamień spada z serca, płacę obecnie 30 netto i myślę że warto, druga sprawa miałem już kilka fałszywych alarmów, interwencję ochrony po tym, więc okoliczni złodziejaszkowie wiedzą że tu nie tylko tabliczka jest, i że za dużo czasu na włamanie nie mają i mam nadzieję że nie będą ryzykować  :smile:

----------


## dendrytus

> więc okoliczni złodziejaszkowie wiedzą że tu nie tylko tabliczka jest, i że za dużo czasu na włamanie nie mają i mam nadzieję że nie będą ryzykować






Ochrona była na miejscu. A wystarczyłoby, żeby szyba była foliowana.

----------


## kulca

no to się obłowili :/

----------


## Tomek_Police

Teraz też zbieram oferty na monitoring, ale twierdzę że warto. Przykład z życia wzięty, jak u szwagra odbezpieczyłem tylko jedną strefę. Za 5-10 minut była ekipa i mnie spisywali.... oczywiście szwagier już do mnie dzwonił, że coś zrobiłem nie tak bo do niego dzwonili. Dla złodzieja te 5-10 minut wystarczy by wynieść telewizor czy komputer, ale mnie bardziej szkoda by było innych rzeczy (m.in. pamiątek itp itd), które nie są na wierzchu a w ciągu kilku minut by nie dali rady tego znaleźć.

Ważne by pytać się gdzie jest zlokalizowany patrol interwencyjny i by był jak najbliżej miejsca zamieszkania, nie w centrum Szczecina  :wink:  Dobrą ma chyba Gemini.

----------


## inwestoreq

U nas w okolicach Lublina juventus to koszt 20zł miesięcznie plus za fałszywe alarmy. Jak ktoś nieroztropny to będzie płacił za głupotę  :Smile:

----------


## szczukot

No 20 zl to ladna cena.
Co do glupoty to nie zawsze. Moze byc lekko trefny system alarmowy, lub jakies zwierzatka wzbudzajace alarm itp

Fantom

----------


## inwestoreq

> No 20 zl to ladna cena.
> Co do glupoty to nie zawsze. Moze byc lekko trefny system alarmowy, lub jakies zwierzatka wzbudzajace alarm itp
> 
> Fantom


Mam przed sobą ładną ulotkę - 20 zeta. Zapytam rano żony ile dokładnie płacimy

----------


## xtea

U nas chcą 130-150zł Securitas czy jakoś tak ale to Warszawa.

----------


## kulca

ja mam solida, 36 brutto płacę, średnio 1 interwencja miesięcznie była z racji dopieszczania alarmu i związanych z tym fałszywych alarmów, nigdy nie liczyli za interwencje, przyjeżdżają szybko
jest jakieś ubezpieczenie że jak złodziej wyniesie sprzęt rtv zanim dojadą to zwracają, myślę że nie ma różnicy, po prostu większy może taniej

----------


## dendrytus

> jest jakieś ubezpieczenie że jak złodziej wyniesie sprzęt rtv zanim dojadą to zwracają, myślę że nie ma różnicy, po prostu większy może taniej


Ubezpieczenie działa jak będą szkody, a oni nie dojadą w czasie z umowy.
Gdyby było tak jak mówią, płaciliby zawsze i nie byłoby potrzeby ubezpieczać się samemu.








Szansa że traficie na takiego specjalistę jest niewielka

----------


## Sol_Sec

> ja mam solida, 36 brutto płacę, średnio 1 interwencja miesięcznie była z racji dopieszczania alarmu i związanych z tym fałszywych alarmów, nigdy nie liczyli za interwencje, przyjeżdżają szybko
> jest jakieś ubezpieczenie że jak złodziej wyniesie sprzęt rtv zanim dojadą to zwracają, myślę że nie ma różnicy, po prostu większy może taniej


dokładnie tak jak pisze Kulca , abonament w solidzie bez ubezpieczenia tzw 15minutowego... 30 zł netto , z ubezpieczeniem abonament 55 zł netto -  2 nieuzasadnione interwencję grupy w miesiącu w cenie abonamentu :smile:  jęśli interesowały by kogoś szczegóły "15-minutówki" proszę o wiadomość prywatna poprzez stronę muratordom.pl 


Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Maanniutek

[Witam

Ja wypowiem się tak nie należy ograniczać się tylko i wyłącznie do firmy ochroniarskiej najlepiej zainwestować dodatkowo w nadajnik GSM i być osobiście powiadamianym o alarmach. 
Jeśli chodzi o podpisywanie umowy to każda umowa ma swoje kruczki. Duże firmy nie będę wymieniał które idą na ilość nie na jakość np 4000 obiektów na jeden patrol.  Czy ktoś kiedyś testował te czasy dojazdu? ale nie będę dywagował na ten temat. Ja polecam zarówno umowę z agencją jak i osobiste powiadamianie.

----------


## nie_zapominajka

dobrze jest po prostu korzystać z kilku rozwiązań, potrzebne będą nam zarówno alarm, ubezpieczenie i taka firma ochroniarska, bo trzeba zdawać sobie sprawę z tego, że taka firma ma inną funkcję niż niż alarm, on ma automatycznie odstraszyć amatora, ale specjalista rozbroi go zanim ten w ogóle się włączy :/ i to właśnie na wypadek takich speców potrzebna Ci ochrona

----------


## dendrytus

> ale specjalista rozbroi go zanim ten w ogóle się włączy :/


Tak, ale  tylko dwu przypadkach:
1. Gość który, to potrafił zmarł był jakieś 2000 lat temu.
2. Filmy.




> i to właśnie na wypadek takich speców potrzebna Ci ochrona


Naprawdę? A skąd ochrona będzie wiedzieć kto wyłączył alarm, właściciel czy specjalista?
Jak wyłączy alarm, to ochrona na nic się nie zda.

----------


## kkarpiu

Cześć Fantom, realia są takie, że firmie ochroniarskiej faktycznie może upłyną trochę czasu zanim dojadą na miejsce zgłoszenia. Na pewno inaczej to wygląda w mieście, gdzie patrole są zmożone i łatwiej jest o nagłą interwencję. Wydaje mi się, że niegłupim rozwiązaniem jest zamocowanie jednej lub dwóćh porządnych atrap kamery, dodatkowo informacja o terenie monitorowanym, a już najlepiej byłoby właśnie skombinować nalepkę firmy ochroniarskiej, ale ciężko by było o zgodnę na jej umieszczenie. To już jest wstępna bariera chroniąca przed złodziejami, a ubezpieczenie mieszkania/domu zawsze warto mieć, a nawet trzeba więc to jest rzecz, którą powinno się mieć wkalkulowaną w koszta.

Pozdrawiam/
Krzysiek

----------


## sokratis

Dużo słychać od kilku lat o kantach ubezpieczycieli, ale ja bym się jednak skłaniał ku temu rozwiązanu. Tylko 10 razy przeczytać umowę, poczytać opinie o danym usługodawcy, żebym być jak najbardziej pewny, że to najwłaściwszy wybór.

----------


## fenix2

> A na podstawie jakich danych wlamywacz podejmie o tym decyzje ?? Skad wie, czy mam ochrone czy nie ? 
> 
> Fantopm


Dobry złodziej robi rozpoznanie. Może wywołać kilka fałszywych alarmów i sprawdzić tym samym reakcję. Czy np. przyjedzie firma ochroniarska czy może właściciel i po jakim czasie.

----------


## mnowak355

Witam
Chciałbym włączyć się do dyskusji. Czy Wasze pomysły z firmą ochroniarską nie wynikają przypadkiem z drobnych acz przykrych "złośliwości". Ja mam taki przypadek. Dom i działka z zewnątrz praktycznie skończony w środku mam do wykonania wylewki. Od jakiegoś czasu co chwilę jakaś oferta od firmy ochroniarskiej. Dziwnym zbiegiem okoliczności praktycznie zawsze kiedy mam telefon z pytaniem czy nie jestem zainteresowany ochroną coś drobnego dzieje się na budowie. Myślę że w Waszym przypadku jest podobnie. Wywołuje się sztuczne poczucie strachu, niepewności wtedy łatwiej złamać, złapać klienta.
Powiem tak podpisując umowę z ochroną niejako potwierdza się że dom wart odwiedzenia przez nieproszonych gości. Będąc złodziejem chętnie skontaktował bym się z grupą interwencyjną za prowizję i umówił żeby przyjechali w ostatniej minucie czasu podpisanego w umowie. Miałbym spokojne 15 minut na wyczyszczenie domu. Przy takim układzie wszyscy oprócz właściciela są zadowoleni.
Napiszcie proszę czy po podpisaniu umowy z ochroną mieliście włamania. U dwóch moich znajomych, którzy umowy mieli, domy zostały okradzione. Nie wiem jak skończyły się sprawy z firmami ochroniarskimi ale chyba żadnych odszkodowań za sprzęt nie dostali.
Co Wy na to?

----------


## Gusar

Ja myślę że tak. Ale nie dlatego że chroni.

Jeśli decydujemy się juz na alarm , i ubezpieczenie domu to firma ochroniarska jako zniżka dla ubezpieczyciela i właśnie zapis w umowie że jeśli dojadą później to.... :big grin:  Oczywiście alarm z modemem gsm i karta play doładowanie za grosze i na rok aktywna.A najważniejszym atutem firmy ochroniarskiej jest to że są i że przyjadą.

 Dam przykład ja w pracy, żona w pracy dzieci same , a dzieci mają powiedziane że coś sie dzieje wciskają alarm i dzwonią do taty ochrona jest przeważnie szybciej i okazało sie że gałęzie drzewa stukaja o okno.niby nic ale spokojna głowa.Problem z osobami starszymi w taki sam sposób rozwiazany ..zawsze jest ktoś zaalarmowany.  
Ochrona i jej interwencje to tak jakby dodatkowa opcja zapewnienia sobie spokoju sumienia , niby nie są mega szybko ale zawsze są.

----------


## kkarpiu

Witam Was ponownie, Kolego mnowak355, przyznaję Ci, że pewnie otworzyłeś niejednej osobie oczy na temat firm ochroniarskich. Każdy chyba słyszał już o pseudo strażakach, którzy nie mając żadnego zajęcia samo dokonywali podpaleń, by mieć co robić, albo o firmach oferujących telewizję kablową, które odcinały anteny na dachach kamienic. Wiem, że jest to absurdalne, ale tej drugiej rzeczy sam doświadczyłem na własnej skórze. Walka o klienta w tych czasach jest naprawde brutalna. Powiedz nam, do jakich dziwnych sytuacji dochodziło na Twojej budowie? Wydaje mi się też, że wiele zależy od lokalizacji i renomy danej firmy ochroniarskiej. W dużych miastach panowie z ochrony mają pełne ręce roboty i tam nie pozwolą sobie na psucie dobrej opinii. Pozdrawiam

----------


## safokir

Witam,
gdzieś słyszałam,( wtedy budowa domu była tylko mglistym punktem) ze jest cos takiego jak firma powiedzmy ochroniarska, z która podpisuje się umowę a już ona podejmuje decyzje która firma z danego terenu będzie jezdzila do interwencji. 
nie wiem czy jasno się wyrażam, to jakby agencja pośrednicząca między mną a firmami ochroniarskimi na danym terenie. ktoś podkreślał, ze jest to fajne ze względu na ew. zmianę firmy. teraz jeśli podpisze umowę z firma X, rozłożą kable, centralki itp., to potem gdy chce ich zmienić, to większość instalacji jest do wymiany gdy przyjdzie firma Y( wybaczcie,ale jak się jest dyletantem w danej dziedzinie to i tłumaczenie tych zawiłosci przychodzi mi z trudem, ufff)
może ktoś słyszał? może ktoś ma? chodzi o okolice Warszawy.

----------


## ludwik.g

Cześć, dołączam się do tematu  :smile: 

safokir.
To o czym piszesz, przypomina mi supermarket ubezpieczeniowy. Idea w sumie fajna, tylko pytanie, jak wygląda to cenowo? Zapewne pośrednik też chce swoje zarobić. Z drugiej strony pośrednik lepiej zna obszar działania podlegających mu firm i będzie mógł wybrać najlepsze rozwiązanie. A sprawa związana z jednym okablowaniem i instalacją to duży plus.

Pozdrawiam

----------


## adam_mk

"jeśli podpisze umowę z firma X, rozłożą kable, centralki itp., to potem gdy chce ich zmienić, to większość instalacji jest do wymiany gdy przyjdzie firma Y"

Trochę to wszystko Wam się myli!

System alarmowy to system sygnalizacji nieuprawnionego wejścia na teren chroniony.
System alarmowy może być postawiony dobrze albo źle.
Może być na lepszych lub gorszych podzespołach...
Górnej granicy kosztu systemu alarmowego NIE MA!!!
Dolna wynika z Waszej "oszczędności"...
Bo?
Bo każdy chciałby mieć najlepszy system postawiony za 10% wartości jego elementów!
A do tego - firmę ochroniarską sprawnie działającą, z prawem do nieograniczonej ilości dojazdów do fałszywek - za góra 20zł/mc.
A ochrona przecież kosztuje.

NO TO CO?
WY PRZECIEŻ CHCECIE!!!

To dostajecie to, czego chcecie...
System alarmowy GRATIS, tyle, że umowa jest sztywna na minimum kilka lat.
Próba jej zerwania jest/może być BARDZO kosztowna...
Wpada kilku facetów, plączą jakieś kable, wieszają jakieś czujki, coś podłączają i idą...
Macie NAJLEPSZY system alarmowy i to razem z ochroną!

Kłopoty zaczynają się wtedy, jak coś "nie zagra".
Wtedy wszyscy są "niewinni" i mają do wszystkich pretensje.
Na całe szczęście - to są baaardzo rzadkie przypadki!
Ale.... SĄ!
Tylko...
CZEGO oczekujecie przy gratisowym alarmie i ochronie za 20zł?

Dlatego każdy powinien sobie za swój alarm SAM zapłacić i zadbać o to, żeby był on DOBRZE postawiony.
To wcale nie oznacza - że bardzo drogi!
Wtedy to WY wybieracie sobie ochronę, a jak się nie sprawdza - zmieniacie na inną w 1 dzień.
Możecie sobie WSZYSTKIE tak przetestować.


Adam M.

----------


## hal9

Adam
Wydaje mi się że jakaś część problemów jest natury psychologicznej.
Inwestor odwleka decyzję bo jest wiele innych spraw do ustalenia lub już ma dosyć tej budowy.
Nagle okazuje się, że za chwilę będą tynki. Coś trzeba robić - a firma ochroniarska jest pod ręką, zapewne już od jakiegoś czasu wydzwaniają. I inwestor jest szczęśliwy, że życzliwy handlowiec zdjął mu problem z głowy.
Sprawy cen to oddzielny i (że tak powiem) obszerny temat. Ostatecznie niektórzy nie załączają alarmu.

----------


## adam_mk

Wiesz, że "Polak mądry po szkodzie"?
A wiesz też "że gdy to przysłowie stanie się nie w modzie - natenczas nowe sobie kupi - że i przed szkodą i po szkodzie - GŁUPI!"

Czyli - jak sobie pościelesz...
Na to rady nie ma...

Adam M.

----------


## hal9

Są dwa sposoby nauki
- na błędach
- na politechnikach

----------


## adam_mk

:Lol: 


Adam M.

----------


## bazgrus

Generalnie firma ochroniarska odpowiada tylko z przyjazd w terminie.
Żadnego odszkodowania za włamanie nie dostaniesz. 
Ale jak nawet przyjadą za późno to pewnie udowodnienie spóźnienia jest trudne
Tak więc logicznie myśląc firma ochroniarska w ogóle się nie opłaca

Prawda jest taka, że złodzieje wystawiają ludzi na czatach. 
Jak widzą patrol lub policję to dają znać i złodzieje uciekają z budynku
Nie ma znaczenia czy alarm wyje czy nie.
Oczywiście jak go nie ma to będę siedzieć dłużej
Przykłady z życia. 
Warszawa Rembertów - Solid - dojazd średnio 15-40 minut, policja 5-10 minut
Być może gdzie indziej jest lepiej

----------


## adam_mk

"Tak więc logicznie myśląc firma ochroniarska w ogóle się nie opłaca"

Nie masz racji!
Jesteśmy raczej biednym narodem.
Bogaczy u nas (w naszej okolicy) mało.
Realnie - nie bardzo jest po co się włamywać.
No, chyba, że Pani domu lata do sklepu obwieszona goldem jak choinka.
(Wtedy można się zastanowić, gdzie leży to, co aktualnie na niej nie wisi).
Ale...
Chodzi o to, abyś po powrocie do domu nie znalazł na ścianach we wszystkich pomieszczeniach wyskrobanych gwoździem brzydkich słów i obscenicznych rysunków a na dywanie salonu - ogniska.
Na takie zabawy trzeba mieć czas a system monitorowany w firmie ochroniarskiej z grupą interwencyjną - nie daje im tego czasu!

Okolice Bożego Narodzenia...
W TV znowu Kevin sam w domu...
Na jednej z budów ukradli ... prysznic za jakieś 300zł.
A z otwartej rurki woda się lała przez całe święta...
Piętro i cały parter - mokre a w piwnicy - basen dla karpia!
Dom z MAXa.
Dobrze, że wtedy mrozów nie było!!!
Nadawałby się pod spychacz!

Uważasz, ze wobec zaboru mienia nikłej wartości jest to znikoma szkodliwość społeczna?
Dziwisz się , że w nanosekundzie po odkryciu faktu włamania była decyzja o instalacji alarmu z monitoringiem i grupą?

Adam M.

----------


## alex.elco

> dobrze jest po prostu korzystać z kilku rozwiązań, potrzebne będą nam zarówno alarm, ubezpieczenie i taka firma ochroniarska, bo trzeba zdawać sobie sprawę z tego, że taka firma ma inną funkcję niż niż alarm, on ma automatycznie odstraszyć amatora, ale specjalista rozbroi go zanim ten w ogóle się włączy :/ i to właśnie na wypadek takich speców potrzebna Ci ochrona


dokladnie od przybytku głowa nie boli i dobrze jest połączyć jedno z drgim bo to jakiś astronomiczny wydatek nie jest chyba ż enie ma co chronic to firma ochroniarska + rolety antywłamaniowe wystarczą

----------


## Classify

> Witam,
> gdzieś słyszałam,( wtedy budowa domu była tylko mglistym punktem) ze jest cos takiego jak firma powiedzmy ochroniarska, z która podpisuje się umowę a już ona podejmuje decyzje która firma z danego terenu będzie jezdzila do interwencji.


Są takie firmy. Ja na przykład korzystałem z usług SMA i sam mogłem sobie wybrać, która firma ochroniarska będzie mnie "obsługiwać". To dość fajne rozwiązanie, bo możemy wybrać taką, która najbardziej nam pasuje - np. ma siedzibę najbliżej nas. Ja tam jestem zadowolony i trochę spokojniej się śpi, jak się ma alarm w domu (działa chociażby na umysł).

----------


## Maanniutek

Powiem tak jeśli chodzi o firmę ochroniarską to niektóre ubezpieczalnie wymagają jej do ubezpieczenia od kradzieży. Oczywiście jest to tylko utrudnienie dla złodzieja że ma ograniczony czas jednak jak będzie chciał to zrobić szybko i sprawnie to żaden alarm i firma ochroniarska go nie powstrzymają. Agencje ochrony biorą teraz tak małe pieniądze ok 30 pln netto że warto podpisać umowę. SMA to pośrednik a i tak możesz sobie wybrać taką jaka Ci pasuje, a nawet można podpisać umowę z 3 naraz. Dobrym rozwiązaniem są kamery jak już parę osób wspomniało, pozwala to zarówno kontrolować czy firma ochroniarska spełnia swój obowiązek jak i może być dodatkowym atutem nagranie włamania dla Policji. Kolejną fajną rzeczą jest nadajnik GSM który powiadomi nas bezpośrednio o wystąpieniu alarmu, usterki itp rzeczach.
Ktoś wspomniał ze żeby powiesić tablice obiekt chroniony trzeba mieć pozwolenie danej agencji otóż nie trzeba handlowcy sami to wieszają na obiektach żeby przyciągnąć klienta  :smile:

----------


## Maanniutek

to że przybywa obiektów nie koniecznie znaczy że firmy ochroniarskie takie ahh i ohh. Obiektów zawsze będzie przybywać bo kogoś do ochrony najlepiej wybrać a to której firmie najszybciej obiektów przybywa zależy od ceny.

----------


## Patryk876

:spam:

----------


## szczukot

przestań spamować - fajna kryptoreklama.

Fantom

----------

